# Beautiful funeral hearse



## mellowyellow (Jan 31, 2021)

Funeral hearse from 1930, used for the funeral of the mayor of Madrid who died in 1986.


----------



## 911 (Jan 31, 2021)

Talk about going in style.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

Have to say that's the most ornate hearse I have ever seen, Mellow.

Hope you don't mind, but I love this thread so much I want to add to it.

Known as Spanish Funeral Coaches.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 31, 2021)

@mellowyellow ,those are some fancy ornate hearses but I prefer not to try one out.
@Aunt Marg that white one could double as a fancy ice cream truck.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @mellowyellow ,those are some fancy ornate hearses but I prefer not to try one out.
> @Aunt Marg *that white one could double as a fancy ice cream truck.*


ROFLMAO, Ruth!

Or a Shriners mobile in a parade, the kind that tosses candy out to the kids!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 31, 2021)

Beautiful pics, thanks Aunt Marg


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Beautiful pics, thanks Aunt Marg


You are so welcome, Mellow!

I love this thread!

Never seen the likes of such before.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 31, 2021)

O Lordy. All of my Anglo Saxon, puritan, protestant genes are jumping up and down right now, and not in a good way. If my family were to send me off in anything that ostentatious I swear I would come back to haunt them. 

I do however understand that the whole world is not populated with old ASPPs and many would see beauty in such vehicles. Pay me no heed.


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2021)

Not as attractive but much more practical:  The Airstream Funeral Coach.  It could haul the casket, the flowers and the mourners to the graveside service and then everyone could go camping afterwards....LOL.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 31, 2021)

https://uk.motor1.com/news/364644/tesla-model-s-hearse/

www.carbuzz.com/news/go-quietly-to-the-grave-in-this-tesla-model-s-hearse

www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/5dyi9i/tesla-hearse/


----------



## Dana (Feb 1, 2021)

WoW, are we about to be hit by a meteor? I see you're picking out your hearses. Well I don't like any of them - I want to travel in style !

*



*


----------



## Greenie (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow, are there some plug ugly hearses from Europe, seems they are trying to outdo each other for the most junk they can add to the hearse.
Some South American countries followed this "over the top" style of hearse as well.

Here is an earlier version of that Camper/bus hearse, bod up the front and passengers in the rear.
Don't know if I would like to be a passenger in it, not if the bod had turned a bit on the ripe side, eh. 

Rather stylish way to go, for those that are that way inclined, eh.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 1, 2021)

I prefer to go to my last resting place in something a little more upbeat and fun. 



If you plan to attend the service, you must dress accordingly!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Feb 1, 2021)

I always liked the E type Jag from the movie Harold and Maude.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 1, 2021)

Dana said:


> WoW, are we about to be hit by a meteor? I see you're picking out your hearses. Well I don't like any of them - I want to travel in style !
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You want to be rolled up into a ball?


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 1, 2021)

Darn, after seeing these beauty's, I may have to re-think that cut rate deal I made.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 11, 2021)

www.buggy.com/motorcyclehearse.html

www.rideapart.com/news/273854/ride-grave-tombstone-motorcycle-hearse/

www.carolinamotorcyclehearseservices.com


----------

